
EU watchdogs to apply 'right to be forgotten' rule on Web worldwide - Libertatea
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/26/us-google-eu-privacy-idUSKCN0JA1HU20141126
======
happyscrappy
>European privacy regulators want Internet search engines such as Google
(GOOGL.O) and Microsoft's Bing (MSFT.O) to scrub results globally, not just in
Europe, when people invoke their "right to be forgotten" as ruled by an EU
court.

The EU is a joke at this point. There is zero chance of this happening but
they don't have the sense to be quiet.

